# Pull out spice drawer base cabinet.



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

HEy Guys, me again.

I am thinking of adding a pull out spice drawer to the sink base cabinet. Something like this picture.

Seems simple enough to put a couple heavy duty full extension sliders on the bottom. But as I look at it while not supporting a lot of weight they might be under a lot of strain. Maybe too much? I would not want to use the center slide on top but only picture I could find that I could use.

Any input, thoughts, ideas or suggestions greatly appreciate.

It is almost Christmas so be nice!! JIm


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Just buy rails/slides that are appropriate strength and you're done. You can either do side rails as shown or a single bottom rail, but I'd recommend the side rails.

You can buy rails rated up to several hundred pounds so there should be no concern about strain on them if they're sized correctly.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

I never did this before so I did a mockup, I can not see any problem with this setup?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jjrbus said:


> I never did this before so I did a mockup, I can not see any problem with this setup?


Ity may not be a problem, but it looks like you have the slides backwards. You have the cabinet member on the drawer. It will likely allow the pull out to open without seeing the slides. The front will have to be open in order to release the slides to remove the pull out. When you have some height and weight on the pull out, and no top guide, it will likely be very tipsy.








 







.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

I did a very similar spice pull-out in a kitchenette, tried just 2 full-extensions at top.
It wobbled to much below so I added a 3rd at the back bottom.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice job! Any suggestions on slides, maybe one on the top and one on the bottom on the same side? I would like to keep the top shelf open. But you gotta do what you gotta do!
JIm


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Due to the location in the corner next to Lazy-Susan I put 1/4" back on this one as it is only accessible from one side.
I think your idea may work fine, the worst than can happen is you have to add a 3rd like I did so build the box accordingly.
If you mean brand? I am in Belize, those are Guatemalan "Knock-offs" of Accurides or KV's which is what I would have used in the states.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jjrbus said:


> Nice job! Any suggestions on slides, maybe one on the top and one on the bottom on the same side? I would like to keep the top shelf open. But you gotta do what you gotta do!
> JIm


Your easiest fix would be to mount the slides correctly, and use two sets...as indicated in the picture below (in red).
.

























.


----------

